# Lizards > General Geckos >  Mites ?

## GummiBear

So we got a new marbled gecko with a new ball (l will post pics in another post) I don't know how but I didn't see it until we were on the way home but I found small red marks on him. I have him in a separate quarantine and sprayed him down with mite spray but when I tried to use q-tip to remove the mites I couldn't get them off  and they don't move, so I was wondering if I can get some opinions, are these indeed mites? The dis are mostly on his feet...

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GummiBear

I know the pic isn't the best, the red dots are on the left back foot mostly with a couple of random ones elsewhere. After evaluating for 24hrs I have found the red dots have not moved at all, any ideas?

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Grrawr

> I know the pic isn't the best, the red dots are on the left back foot mostly with a couple of random ones elsewhere. After evaluating for 24hrs I have found the red dots have not moved at all, any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


So i haven't had a gecko with mites but when i tried to have my first snake, it came in with mites.  They were small white specks that moved around.  They stayed where the snake was most moist meaning eyes and face.  The red dots could be irritation. I don't see it on the picture you supplied but if there are a whole bunch of crickets in the enclosure they could be going after him.  There should never be left over incests that could pick at or distress the gecko.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I agree with Grrawr...mites should rub off with that Q-tip, & they move.  I've not had any lizards with mites (I'm mostly a snake-keeper anyway) but if crickets have 
been left in cage with that gecko, like more than he can eat, they will possibly go after the gecko, especially if there's nothing in the cage for them to eat besides.
So I agree, little red dots might be insect bites, or some other kind of irritation.

Pics aren't close enough for me to see either...

----------

